# Reiserute für tropische Räuber



## sharkbait

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einer Reisertute für das Spinnfischen (Sticks/Popper/Metall) auf tropische Salzwasserräuber. Mit meinem vorhandenen Tackle hatte ich dort letztes Jahr eine Menge Spaß, hatte aber mehrmals keine Chance, ich vermute mal, dass es GTs waren. Nun würde ich gerne aufrüsten um zumindest GTs bis 15 kg was entgegensetzten zu können.  Leider bin ich auf Reiseruten angewiesen, primär fische ich vom Ufer. Bei meinem Händler hatte ich die Beastmaster Powerboat in der Hand die mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt.
Ist ne Twintip, mit 2/2,5m und 40-120/50-300gr WG. Leider finde ich keine validen Infos zum Linerating. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Oder kann mir gar jemand sagen ob die Rute für mein Vorhaben taugt oder ob es eine bessere Kandidatin gibt?

Preislich würde ich gerne im 200 € Bereich bleiben.

Als Partner dachte ich an eine 5000er oder 6000er Penn Clash.

Vielen Dank an alle und eine schöne Weihnachtszeit,

Flo


----------



## Kotzi

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Ich glaube von Xenaq gibts da was. Wird nur mit dem Budget da nichts.

Viel Erfolg noch bei der Suche.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Hallo sharkbait,
bei der Rute habe ich auch nirgends ein "Linerating" gefunden. Nur eben die von dir genannte WG-Angabe. 

Hier ist die Rute im Shimano-Katalog von 2014:
https://issuu.com/shimanoeuropefishing/docs/shimano2014_ukenglish/90

Artikelnummer nach der man evtl. noch suchen kann:
TBMPGBT2520

EAN-Code:
0022255184434


----------



## chef

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Ich hab in Thailand immer  Cormoran travel pilk dabei, 210cm u 240 cm. Seit min 5 Jahren. Cudas, King Makarel, GTs,.. Alles kein Problem:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/cormoran-seacor-blue-traveller-pilk-2-40m-100-250g-reiserute/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2ZTT39f91wIVRT8bCh08aQZbEAQYBSABEgKuJvD_BwE


----------



## sharkbait

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Hi Chef,
die "Travel Pilk" ist aber ne Glasrute oder?

Die ist natürlich unkaputtbar, habe selber noch irgendwo ne Glas-Bootsrute.
Ich brauche aber was zum horizontal fischen, also Köder werfen und animieren....

Danke trotzdem!

PS Klingt nach schönen Trips!


----------



## chef

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

SEACOR  BLUE steht für „High Density Composite“ Glasfaserruten mit  reaktionsschnellen und gnadenlos starken Blanks. Diese Ruten haben so  viel Reserve, dass sie selbst bei hartem Gegenhalten selten an ihre  Grenzen gehen müssen. ​ Pilkrute  mit schneller Spitzenaktion, die sowohl beim klassischen Pilken dank  der eingebauten Sensibilität eine hervorragende Figur abgibt wie auch  beim Jiggen mit Gummifisch, da die Rute immer rückmeldet, was am anderen  Ende der Schnur passiert. ​


----------



## Trickyfisher

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Hi, ein möglicher Kandidat könnte die "Shimano Yasei Monster STC" sein, ich hab sie zwar selber noch nicht in der hand gehabt, habe aber schon einige Kritiken dazu gelesen, da ich mir selber überlegt habe, sie zu kaufen.
Die rute gibt es in 240cm (eher Boot) und auch in 315cm fürs Ufer.
Die Meinungen dazu waren eigentlich rund durch die Bank gut und in deinen Preisramhmen liegt sie auch.
https://www.nordfishing77.at/shiman...MI3Ov8uqKC2AIVz7DtCh2seA0XEAYYASABEgJU-vD_BwE


----------



## Krallblei

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Die Monster ist toll. Hab sie hierliegen aber noch nicht geworfen.
Zu bemängeln hab ich nur die kleinen Ringe gegen Ende.


----------



## afbaumgartner

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Hi, ich hatte die Monster auch, allerdings in der langen Version (3m).
Tolle Rute, hatte sie aber zu selten verwendet, deshalb verkauft.
Das mit den Ringen fand ich auch, denn ich hab immer mindestens 3 m Mono vorgeschaltet. Auch ein schlanker Albright mag keine engen Durchgänge.
Bzw. auf Dauer schadet die Knoten-Hakelei beim Wurf mit schweren Ködern auch die Inlays. Mit rein Mono wärs super.
Aktuell gäbe es z.B. die Shimano Ocea BB Heavy Game für 200 Euronen.
(https://www.nordfishing77.at/shimano-ocea-bb-heavy-game-239cm-150g-4458)
Machs wie meine Frau: Bestell dir nen Karton voll Zeugs -in deinem Fall Ruten- und schick zurück, was dir nicht passt. 
Schöne Weihnachten auch Euch!


----------



## mastercraft

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Schau mal auf nordfishing77.at da gibt's die Daiwa BG travell pilk 
Fische diese ebenfalls mit der daiwa BG 6500 Rolle
Preis- Leistung = Top


----------



## eagle-ray

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

*Ich habe mir für diese Art der Fischerei die Shimano Ocea BB Bluefin STC 2.51m - 40-120g zugelegt. Sie kommt allerdings erst nächstes Jahr zum Einsatz.
*


----------



## Jose

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



sharkbait schrieb:


> ... ich vermute mal, dass es GTs waren...


ich vermute mal, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der mit diesem insider-schnack nix anfangen kann.
was bitte sind GTs?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

giant trevally

Granaten an der Rute sollen die sein - hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen..


----------



## Krallblei

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Die Shimano Monster STC bereitet mir Kopfschmerzen.

Wie soll man durch so einen Spitzenring einen Knoten werfen. (0,40 geflochten an 0.85 Flurocarbon)????


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Sehn alle bisschen klein aus, die Ringe..

Zum besser transportieren?


----------



## Trickyfisher

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> giant trevally
> 
> Granaten an der Rute sollen die sein - hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen..


Das ist zB. ein GT, aber ein noch eher Kleiner, war so ca. 12-13Kg schwer:vik:





Und ja, das sind Granaten an der Angel, zählen nicht umsonst zu den stärksten Sportfischen der Welt, können auch bis 80Kg schwer werden.


----------



## Vafthrudnir

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



chef schrieb:


> Ich hab in Thailand immer  Cormoran travel pilk dabei, 210cm u 240 cm. Seit min 5 Jahren. Cudas, King Makarel, GTs,.. Alles kein Problem:
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...MI2ZTT39f91wIVRT8bCh08aQZbEAQYBSABEgKuJvD_BwE



Kann man mit der einigermaßen vom Ufer rauswerfen (war ja anfangs gefragt) oder ist die nur was fürs Boot?


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



sharkbait schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einer Reisertute für das Spinnfischen (Sticks/Popper/Metall) auf tropische Salzwasserräuber. Mit meinem vorhandenen Tackle hatte ich dort letztes Jahr eine Menge Spaß, hatte aber mehrmals keine Chance, ich vermute mal, dass es GTs waren. Nun würde ich gerne aufrüsten um zumindest GTs bis 15 kg was entgegensetzten zu können.  Leider bin ich auf Reiseruten angewiesen, primär fische ich vom Ufer. Bei meinem Händler hatte ich die Beastmaster Powerboat in der Hand die mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt.
> Ist ne Twintip, mit 2/2,5m und 40-120/50-300gr WG. Leider finde ich keine validen Infos zum Linerating. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Oder kann mir gar jemand sagen ob die Rute für mein Vorhaben taugt oder ob es eine bessere Kandidatin gibt?
> 
> Preislich würde ich gerne im 200 € Bereich bleiben.
> 
> Als Partner dachte ich an eine 5000er oder 6000er Penn Clash.
> 
> Vielen Dank an alle und eine schöne Weihnachtszeit,
> 
> Flo



Hi Flo,
genau so eine Rute für diesen Zweck habe ich auch gesucht. Ich mich dann auch für die Shimano Beastmaster Short Boat Twin Tip entschieden. In 3 m hat sie ein WG von 28 - 122g und mit 2,40 ein WG von 150 - 300g! Damit müsste man für mittleres bis schweres Salzwasser (Spinn)fischen gewappnet sein. Mich würde vor allem interessieren, ob diese Rute auch zum Popperfischen geeignet ist? Meiner Meinung nach hat sie in der kurzen Version eine recht harte Spitze! 
Gibt´s vielleicht einen Fachmann der diese Rute schon gefischt hat?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## fishing4.life

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Hallo zusammen, 

zur Fragestellung kann ich nur bedingt was sagen, doch für leichtes bis mittleres Spinnfischen vom Ufer, kann ich guten Gewissens die Daiwa Travel Spin (Länge : 2,40m, Wurfgewicht: 30-70g, Transportlänge: 66 cm, Gewicht: 180g) empfehlen. Hab' sie auf den Kanaren vom Ufer aus gefischt. Prädikat: Gut; und passt in fast jeden Koffer 

Petri Heil!


----------



## chef

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



Vafthrudnir schrieb:


> Kann man mit der einigermaßen vom Ufer rauswerfen (war ja anfangs gefragt) oder ist die nur was fürs Boot?


Fürs Poppern u Spinnen(vom Boot) mit Würfen um die 30m hab ich die 2,40m Variante. Nur fürs Ufer würd ich die 2,70er nehmen, aber irgendwo muss ich ja nen Kompromiss finden.
Und die Dinger biegen sich echt zu nem Halbkreis wenn ein dicker GT den Popper nimmt  und dann 40m im Raketentempo senkrecht abtaucht. Mit ner vernünftigen 6000er Rolle wohl die günstigste Lösung...(hab ne Ryobi Ecusima Vi). Zusammen unter 100 Euro!


----------



## Andre´

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



Bluefish&Seatrout schrieb:


> Hi Flo,
> genau so eine Rute für diesen Zweck habe ich auch gesucht. Ich mich dann auch für die Shimano Beastmaster Short Boat Twin Tip entschieden. In 3 m hat sie ein WG von 28 - 122g und mit 2,40 ein WG von 150 - 300g! Damit müsste man für mittleres bis schweres Salzwasser (Spinn)fischen gewappnet sein. Mich würde vor allem interessieren, ob diese Rute auch zum Popperfischen geeignet ist? Meiner Meinung nach hat sie in der kurzen Version eine recht harte Spitze!
> Gibt´s vielleicht einen Fachmann der diese Rute schon gefischt hat?
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas





Ich hab die Shore Boat schon seit einigen Jahren in Verwendung. Die 300 gr Version ist wirklich Bocksteif aber auch ziemlich unkaputtbar. Die 3 m Variante ist schön zu fischen, aber ich finde Sie leider echt schwer. Auf Dauer geht mir die immer böse in die Arme. Kommt aber auch drauf an was Du damit machen willst. Beim einfachen einleiern kann man das auch gut ein paar Stunden durchhalten. 
Für Deine Einsatzzwecke finde ich das wirklich ziemlich gut. Ich bin meist auf den Kanaren unterwegs und da ist Sie ein bisschen überdimensioniert, wenn es nicht gerade auf Dorados geht. Aber braucht man beim Poppern nicht genau das, eine echt harte Rute ?


----------



## Krallblei

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Hi

Hatte in Ägypten die Shimano Monster STC 240 dabei.

Zum werfen ist das Teil super. Auch mit schweren Jig.
Denke das ideale WG liegt bei rund 50-80 Gramm. Da ist die Aufladung am besten.
Denke die Rute kann echt was ab. Auch zum Poppern geeignet. Es ist alles andere als ein "Wabbelstock"

Allerdings schon wie erwähnt hier sind die kleinen Ringe echt ein Problem. Zumindest bei dickem Vorfach.


----------



## Harrie

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Moin

Habt ihr Erfahrung mit den Travelruten von Sportex,z.B.die Magnus-Serie?


----------



## Tuempelteddy

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



Jose schrieb:


> ... was bitte sind GTs?



Hier kannst du sie kennenlernen! :g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4pxLHG0Wzs


----------



## Vafthrudnir

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Zum Glück liegt Ettlingen nicht am Meer, sonst würden die  das auspumpen und dem "Monster aus der Tiefe" den Garaus machen...

BTT
Erfahrungen mit Sportex Reiseruten würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Köfi83

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Hi,

 bin nicht der Geräteprofi aber die Rute wurde mir von mehreren empfohlen die am Atlantik wohnen und fischen.
 Hatte natürlich auch ein max. Budget was nicht so hoch war 200€ mit Rolle.

 Habe mir die Penn Squadron travel spin in 2,7m 20-80gr geholt und die Daiwa BG 4000. 
 Fischen werde ich die Combo erst im Mai aber optisch schon mal Hammer. 
 Bin gespannt.

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Philler

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Hallo Zusammen, 

wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und habe eine ähnliche Frage wie der Ersteller.

Ich reise in ein paar Wochen nach Sri Lanka und versuche dort einige Meeresräuber an den Haken zu bekommen (GTs, Barracuda etc.) Dabei besteht die Möglichkeit sowohl vom Ufer bzw. von Steinpackungen zu fischen und mit dem Boot rauszufahren. 

Habe mir mal folgende Reiseruten ausgesucht, von denen es eine werden soll.Vielleicht hat einer von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit einem Exemplar gemacht:

*Shimano Ocea Spinning BB Bluefin WG 40-120G

Shimano BeastMaster STC Power Game Boat Twin Tip 200/250cm 40-120g/150-300g

Daiwa ProRex XR Travel Baitcast 240cm 40-120g

Shimano EXAGE BX STC XH 50-100g
*

Vielen Dank :m


----------



## Köfi83

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Hi hi,

 ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung davon da ich auch erst seit diesem Jahr Erfahrungen machen werde und bei mir auch ein Budget existiert das ich einhalten will.

 40-120g hört sich schon mal gut an.
 Allerdings würde ich dir wenn du wirklich vom Ufer fischen willst und das Spinnfischen betreiben willst mindestens eine Länge von 2,7m empfehlen.

 Allerdings von mir jetzt auf das Spinnfischen bezogen.

 Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Sportex hat da auch was:

https://www.sportex.de/produkte/magnus-travel-spin/

Jürgen


----------



## Sei..

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Oder die Sportex Jolokia Travel. Benutze die Rute selber bei Reisen ans Meer, wenn das Angeln nicht im Vordergrund steht. Die Ruten haben ordentlich Power und bis 100g bzw. 160g Wurfgewicht. Die Farben sind gewöhnugsbedürftig, Verarbeitung und Packmaß super.


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



Sei schrieb:


> Die Farben sind gewöhnugsbedürftig, Verarbeitung und Packmaß super.



Ich bin ein ziemlicher Fan von Sportex Ruten, aber das farbenfrohe Design so mancher Rute ist mir ein Rätsel und macht diese für mich unkaufbar!
Die müssen da irgendwo einen Clown sitzen haben, der dafür verantwortlich ist?

Jürgen


----------



## Sei..

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Ja, könnte man annehmen. Einen Vorteil hat es, wenn die Rute auf den Felsen liegt und es ist aus irgendeinem Grund hektisch, dann tritt keiner so schnell drauf :q


----------



## drachel

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Werfe hier mal die Sportex Seastar Travel ein.
 5-teilig, 270cm lang, WG 80-100g (wie bei Sportex so üblich die optimale Gewichtsangabe), schönes Transportrohr.
 Rolle dazu Penn Sargus II 5000 mit 20er geflochtener.
 Werfe 30-75g Popper, Stickbaits etc., die Aktion ist semiparabolisch.
 Geiles Gerät, hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen.
 Ringe sind auch von den Durchmessern nicht zu klein.
 Die Rute ist schon etwas älter, 5 Jahre, und bei Sportex leider nicht mehr im Programm. Schade.
 Gibt sicherlich noch einige auf dem Markt.
 TL
 Michael


----------



## Andre´

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Also die hatte ich auch und nur Probleme damit, hab die 2x einschicken müssen weil nicht mal 50gr jigs ohne Brüche zu werfen waren. Nach dem dritten Bruch hab ich sie weggeschmissen. Der Service war allerdings Top die Rute wurde 2x ohne jegliche Diskussionen ersetzt. Seit dem fische ich 2 Black Bull Travel ( nicht mehr erhältlich leider ) und hatte noch nie Probleme obwohl das Wg deutlich niedriger ist ( 20-60 gr)


Diese hier hab ich schon von einem Kollegen Probefischen dürfen, die hatte mich im ersten Blick begeistert. Zum Poppern aber wohl deutlich zu lang, für jigs oder Wobbler aber perfekt weil du die Fische gut von der Riffkante weghalten kannst. 
Shimano Yasei STC Monster 315cm 28-110g 70cm


https://www.nordfishing77.at/shimano-yasei-stc-monster-315cm-28-110g-70cm-2712


edit: die hat Trickyfischer auch schon auf der ersten Seite genannt


----------



## Mefospezialist

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Wenn es etwas günstiges sein soll, kann ich die Spro Globetrotter Pro Serie empfehlen.
Ich habe damit auf den Malediven einen 1,8Meter Hai, GT´s bis 10KG und Snapper bis 8KG gefangen. 
Ich habe die 2,70m XH mit 75-125 Gramm. Ist ein bissel Kopflastig aber mit einer größeren Stationären super zu fischen.
Ansonsten eine Nummer kleiner nehmen. Mein Fazit günstig und gut mit ordentlichen Reserven im Blank.


----------



## vision81

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Von der STC Monster kann ich dir leider echt nur abraten.
Von den Eckdaten passt sie eigentlich ganz gut.... vorallem weil sie 3m lang ist.
Allerdings habe ich sie 2 mal geschrottet.....
Und ich gehe wirklich gut mit meinem Tackle um.
Der Blank is einfach vieel zu dünn.
Habs glaube ich sogar mit nem 60gr jig geschafft sie zu schrotten 
Der Service war allerdings super.... Umtausch ohne Wenn und Aber


 Fische momentan die Quantum Smoke Travel 105 ... wovon ich allerdings auch schon eine geschrottet habe... mit nem 90gr Stickbait....
Bei der Quantum war der Service allerdings sehr schlecht....

 Sie bekommt aber noch ne Chance... gefällt mir nämlich eigentlich ganz gut.
Denke aber auf dem nächsten Trip werde ich d*ie Sportex Carat CS 3035 mal testen.... die hat dann wieder 3 Meter.*


*Aber für GT`s brauchts da wirklich deutlich stärkere Ruten*


----------



## Wollebre

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



vision81 schrieb:


> *Aber für GT`s brauchts da wirklich deutlich stärkere Ruten*



 Jedenfalls keine die 3m lang ist, schon wegen der Hebelwirkung.

 Such nach Ruten die max. 2,40-2,45m lang sind.


----------



## nostradamus

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Welche Ruten schweben euch für Gts vor?


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Ich habe eine vierteilig Hearty Rise Monster Hunter - ist super, kann ich nur empfehlen #6
Vorher hatte ich eine vierteilige Daiwa Saltist - war zeimlicher Schrott :q


----------



## dieangeln

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Habe auch die Penn travel spin die hat richtig dampf,für den nächsten einsatz kommt eine Penn  slammer 3 hinzu.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## warrior

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*

Hallo,
Wo bekommt man die Hearty Rise Monster Hunter 4 teilig???
Danke


----------



## ullsok

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



warrior schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wo bekommt man die Hearty Rise Monster Hunter 4 teilig???
> Danke



Habe meine vom Pecheur |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Reiserute für tropische Räuber*



drachel schrieb:


> Werfe hier mal die Sportex Seastar Travel ein.
> 5-teilig, 270cm lang, WG 80-100g (wie bei Sportex so üblich die optimale Gewichtsangabe), schönes Transportrohr.
> Rolle dazu Penn Sargus II 5000 mit 20er geflochtener.
> Werfe 30-75g Popper, Stickbaits etc., die Aktion ist semiparabolisch.
> Geiles Gerät, hat mich noch nicht im Stich gelassen.
> Ringe sind auch von den Durchmessern nicht zu klein.
> Die Rute ist schon etwas älter, 5 Jahre, und bei Sportex leider nicht mehr im Programm. Schade.
> Gibt sicherlich noch einige auf dem Markt.
> TL
> Michael




Diese habe ich auch! Phantastische Rute. Mit ihr reist eine Penn Slammer 360 und 460, passt optimal. Hat Pacifik, Karibik und andere Weltmeere schon gesehen.

Der Nachfolger heist Sportex Jolokia Travel, bestimmt nicht schlechter. Das Wg ist 80 - 100 g oder 90 - 160 g.


----------

